# Stubbs the Zombie Graphics problems



## Krazy322 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey guys, bit of a noob to the forums, anyways, but I just bought Stubbs the Zombie on Steam and the menu just flickers until the cows come home. I think its may graphics card, I have an up-to-date ATI Radeon X1650 with Catalyst A.I. I think that my card doesn't support the game. The actual requirements are as follows, directly from Steam: 
ATI Radeon 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800, X300, X600, X700, X800, X850
* Intel Extreme Graphics and SiS chipsets not supported

Help please? Thanks a lot,

Krazy322


----------



## metallica246810 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem with the game. I've got a Mobility X1400 with Omega 3.8.442 drivers. Can anyone help us out here?


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 23, 2008)

I've only had odd flickering problems from when I tried to play a game on my cruddy laptop with cruddy graphics


----------



## Krazy322 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats exactly whats wrong with mine. Help anyone?


----------



## Imputamium (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah me too just got it, its a bitch running 1Gb Ram 3Ghz Pentium 4 ATI Radeon x850 jumpy cant see anything. ANy Help please respond


----------



## Krazy322 (Sep 23, 2008)

It seems more people are signing up to get help with this problem. We need someone experienced with Stubbs I payed 20 bucks for this game off Steam!!


----------



## Imputamium (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope I get to play it soon its just sitting on my HD atm, Any help would be perfect


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds like refresh rate "out of sync" issues.

Try Vsync in the game settings.

If that doesn't work, try updating your DirectX.

If that doesn't work, use the latest official drivers from your graphics card manufacturer, and not the aftermarket drivers.

If that doesn't work, try the latest beta drivers for your graphics card.

If none of those actions work, just let me know.


----------



## Krazy322 (Sep 23, 2008)

I've tweaked everything I can in the in-game video menu


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2008)

Removed link to to its disfunctional nature!  

First post there says theat his PC manufacturer blames it on ATI. Replying with a driver rollback to CCC7.11.


Seems STEAM actually released specs at one point that said ATI cards not supported....lol


----------



## metallica246810 (Sep 24, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Sounds like refresh rate "out of sync" issues.
> 
> Try Vsync in the game settings.
> 
> ...



none of that worked, already did it.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you have a driver problem, the same thing happened to me with vegetation in Crysis until I updated my drivers. It sounds like you need to contact AMD for this so they can add a fix to their upcoming drivers. If the next drivers don't work, continue contacting AMD for feedback so that they could get a pattern in order to take action.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 24, 2008)

Try running the game in DX8 mode.  By adding -DX8 in the launch options.







left click game in steam, then properties, then launch options.


----------



## metallica246810 (Sep 24, 2008)

no change for me with dx8. God, this is annoying.


----------



## Ongaku (Sep 24, 2008)

from the stubbs website on Steam

      Supported Video cards: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200, 5300, 5500, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950, 6200, 6500, 6600, 6800, 7800
* * ATI Video cards are not supported *
      * Intel Extreme Graphics and SiS chipsets not supported

guess ur not playing it


----------



## jekyllhyd (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi guys, not tryin to hijack this thread but I wanted to post that I have this game for my son and he can't play it either. I got it off steam for him so I know it has the patch for it but it still doesn't work.

I put it on his machine which is a P4 3.4 with 4gb ram and an 256MB ATI X700 and it just flickers. I tried dumping my omega drivers and going back to a new ATI driver and also tried rolling back to an older driver and nothing worked. Then I noticed the posts regarding the ATI cards.

So then I put the game on my machine which is an AMD Phenom 8750 tri-core with a 512mb geforce 8600gt and with that I don't even get a flicker just a flashing monitor.

Any ideas guys? My son is driving me nuts trying to get me to fix it but I am not a computer whiz at all so I am just cruising the forum looking for any help I can get.

As I stated above I am not meaning to hijack this thread but I just wanted to post that not just ATI cards are having problems.

Could this game just be too old for newer vid cards?

Thanks guys.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 24, 2008)

Probably a bad port. Steam is notorious for it. I have no experience with this game in particular though.


----------



## metallica246810 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> from the stubbs website on Steam
> 
> Supported Video cards: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200, 5300, 5500, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950, 6200, 6500, 6600, 6800, 7800
> * * ATI Video cards are not supported *
> ...



the download page on steam didn't fuckin say that. it seems as if we've been ripped off fellas...  :shadedshu


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 25, 2008)

metallica246810 said:


> the download page on steam didn't fuckin say that. it seems as if we've been ripped off fellas...  :shadedshu



I will second that assumption... in other words, you are right.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2008)

In the link I posted I believe there is a story IIRC, where a guy actually got his golden money tokens back from STEAM due to this issue.

Sorry seems the link is not working at this time....all I did was googled "STEAM forums", ticked the link.....Searched for "Stubbs and Zombie"....BAM, there was all the info you all could hope to want.


----------



## Krazy322 (Sep 25, 2008)

I did a Down-grade on the drivers of my card and it works fine...


----------



## metallica246810 (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazy322 said:


> I did a Down-grade on the drivers of my card and it works fine...



what drivers are you using exactly? what version?


----------



## Krazy322 (Sep 25, 2008)

Acctually, I'm not sure.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazy322 said:


> Acctually, I'm not sure.



Open up CCC and see what the driver is!


----------



## xu^ (Sep 25, 2008)

works ok on my main rig ,using the latest nvidia drivers on vista x64 altho tbh performance is pretty poor id expected to max it it out in the highest res i can do but for some reason the PC is struggling lol ,

 a friend of mine cant run it on XP at all with a 7600gt  it either quits back to the desktop or he gets a no signal msg on the monitor.


----------



## Krazy322 (Sep 26, 2008)

8.432-071101a-054435C-ATI Is the driver I am using


----------

